# Internet Broadband or Wifi Help



## Happyheather1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hola,

I need to have wifi internet connection, I am moving to Pedrera soon and wondered the best and cheapest service i should or could get ?

Any help would be most helpful


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

If a land-line is out the question its not a question of the best or the cheapest, its whatever you can get.
Have you made asked any neighbours? because even if one of them can get wi-max it doesn't necessary mean you will get it unless you are in sight of the suppliers aerial. The signal does not travel around corners or through buildings


----------



## Happyheather1 (Sep 1, 2011)

*New to Spain, need help with wifi*

I am moving to Pedrera, Seville and need help on what the best and cheapest broadband is .....??

Many thanks !


----------



## Happyheather1 (Sep 1, 2011)

The new house has a telephone socket so i'm guessing i can get some kind of internet ?
I'm not moving in the new house for another two weeks so thats why i'm getting it all sorted now....thank you !


----------



## Happyheather1 (Sep 1, 2011)

I will be using it quite allot as i work from home, I need it to be fast around 8.0Mb, with roughly 40gb.

would a dongle be good enough ? and also where do i get that from ?

Thank you !


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Happyheather1 said:


> The new house has a telephone socket so i'm guessing i can get some kind of internet ?
> I'm not moving in the new house for another two weeks so thats why i'm getting it all sorted now....thank you !


All new houses have telephone sockets , unfortunately most are not connected to telefonica !


----------



## Happyheather1 (Sep 1, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> All new houses have telephone sockets , unfortunately most are not connected to telefonica !


Do you use the internet at home ? Do you get wifi ? Would a dongle be good enough ?


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Happyheather1 said:


> Do you use the internet at home ? Do you get wifi ? Would a dongle be good enough ?


You will need to talk to Telefonica/Movistar. As long as your house is not out in the bushes, you should be able to get a telephone line, maybe there is one already? If so, just get them to connect you via ADSL, problem solved, speed depends on your connection to the exchange, anything between 1 and 10 Mbit, unlimited traffic inclusive. Telefonica can supply you with a wireless router for free, just tell them when ordering the ADSL line.


For you an ADSL line is the best option, if that's not possible I would suggest a wireless connection via wimax or wifi with a local provider in your area. Dongle should be your last option, cause 40 GB traffic via mobile dongle is EXPENSIVE and speed depends heavily on signal as well.


----------



## Happyheather1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Seb* said:


> You will need to talk to Telefonica/Movistar. As long as your house is not out in the bushes, you should be able to get a telephone line, maybe there is one already? If so, just get them to connect you via ADSL, problem solved, speed depends on your connection to the exchange, anything between 1 and 10 Mbit, unlimited traffic inclusive. Telefonica can supply you with a wireless router for free, just tell them when ordering the ADSL line.
> 
> 
> For you an ADSL line is the best option, if that's not possible I would suggest a wireless connection via wimax or wifi with a local provider in your area. Dongle should be your last option, cause 40 GB traffic via mobile dongle is EXPENSIVE and speed depends heavily on signal as well.


Thats great, thank you ! how much am i likely to pay per month ?


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Happyheather1 said:


> Thats great, thank you ! how much am i likely to pay per month ?


Depends a bit on the offer you are using, at the moment they have a promotion for a 10 mbit connection, free national calls etc. for 38,87 EUR a month incl. line rental. After 12 months the total monthly price goes up to 54,87 EUR.


----------



## nickbish (Aug 30, 2011)

*help with wifi*



Happyheather1 said:


> I am moving to Pedrera, Seville and need help on what the best and cheapest broadband is .....??
> 
> Many thanks !


We are just down the road from you and we have got our wifi from a company in Estepa. they are very helpful,speak English and we pay 21 euros per month,including tax


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Happyheather1 said:


> I am moving to Pedrera, Seville and need help on what the best and cheapest broadband is .....??
> 
> Many thanks !


Hi 

I've merged your 2 threads, since the question is essentially the same, so that you don't miss any of the answers


----------



## Happyheather1 (Sep 1, 2011)

nickbish said:


> We are just down the road from you and we have got our wifi from a company in Estepa. they are very helpful,speak English and we pay 21 euros per month,including tax


Wow that's great ! Hope to bump into you at some point then 

Will check them out when I arrive, thank you so much :clap2:


----------



## nickbish (Aug 30, 2011)

Happyheather1 said:


> Wow that's great ! Hope to bump into you at some point then
> 
> Will check them out when I arrive, thank you so much :clap2:


i'll get the name on Monday when they are open and let you have it.We are about 5k from Pedrera.


----------



## Happyheather1 (Sep 1, 2011)

nickbish said:


> i'll get the name on Monday when they are open and let you have it.We are about 5k from Pedrera.


That would be great ! Thank you so much  

Have a lovely weekend


----------



## nickbish (Aug 30, 2011)

Happyheather1 said:


> That would be great ! Thank you so much
> 
> Have a lovely weekend


Sorry it has taken me so long to get back. The company with the Wi-fi is just called Wifi.net. telephone:955913366.
They appear to have a picture of a shark as their logo and are based on the Avenida in Estepa.
i think they are doing a sign up deal so push them on this


----------

